# DS #5364: Kingdom Hearts: Re:coded (Europe)



## Chanser (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6781^^


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Double topic post


----------



## granville (Jan 8, 2011)

This is the original, accidentally posted it right after Chanser. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Chanser (Jan 8, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Double topic post



Where? Your going crazy!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*looks at 30084's post*
I blame the gremlins in the 'temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But nice release ^~^


----------



## Mario92 (Jan 8, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe becouse E and U version had been dumbed this early and almost same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope it got nice intro or otherwise it has been cracked for nothing.


----------



## zizer (Jan 8, 2011)

in the same time U and E releases it is good


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Mario92 said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there was 2 release threads for this version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But anyways :3


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 8, 2011)

Has anyone been able to find this one?

I doubt it's up.. that's why I ask

I could find the clean one but it doesn't work with wood so.. :/


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been able to find this one?
> 
> I doubt it's up.. that's why I ask
> 
> I could find the clean one but it doesn't work with wood so.. :/


Nope, and even if I could, i wouldn't be able to tell you ?('~`?


----------



## Halo-101 (Jan 8, 2011)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> Has anyone been able to find this one?
> 
> I doubt it's up.. that's why I ask
> 
> I could find the clean one but it doesn't work with wood so.. :/




yer its up im gettin it now and hav posted the link on -worlds most popular rom site got shut down forums-


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 8, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Alex658 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ^^
Why do I know which site that is? :x thanks anyway


----------



## Codc (Jan 8, 2011)

It's on a private torrent website right now.

Game obviously has AP.


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 8, 2011)

Codc said:
			
		

> It's on a private torrent website right now.
> 
> Game obviously has AP.



This one is a cracked version. it's supposed to have the AP taken down and work in all flashcarts.
Found it. DL to see if it works


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll report back in say 15 - 20 mins for m3 real, latest sakura, when my download is done.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 8, 2011)

works on SCDS2


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2011)

Will download it if it's got a decent scene intro, but kh games are absymal repetitive platformers dressed up with a sub-hollyoaks story so otherwise I'll give it a miss.


----------



## ShineroDark (Jan 8, 2011)

I tried to make an account with the website that has the cracked one but its not working so i need to find a new place to find it


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 8, 2011)

Confirming the AP is fixed in the cracked rom. Works on M3Real + Latest Touchpod and Sakura


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2011)

now im really wondering if it does work on my old linker... would be quite funny... after all those games that wouldve needed a hex fix


----------



## Mr.Luminx (Jan 8, 2011)

don´t work on supercard sd


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr.Luminx said:
			
		

> don´t work on supercard sd


uhmm...isen't the supercard SD for GBA games?
Well on Supercard Two it works


----------



## qlum (Jan 8, 2011)

clean works fine on ez-flash vi latest beta client and doesn't require special mode


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 8, 2011)

OK I'm puzzled - I've actually found both 'U' and 'E' version - but one's 'cracked' while the other isn't
Since I have a DSTwo - I don't really need/want the cracked version so... is there/would there be any  difference between the two versions ??


----------



## Alison1 (Jan 8, 2011)

finally its out


----------



## Halo-101 (Jan 8, 2011)

@CannonFoddr the cracked version is also EUR Release which also contains languages other than English.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 8, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> OK I'm puzzled - I've actually found both 'U' and 'E' version - but one's 'cracked' while the other isn't
> Since I have a DSTwo - I don't really need/want the cracked version so... is there/would there be any  difference between the two versions ??



I suppose E is multi 5, the North American is multi 3.


----------



## fawkesv2 (Jan 8, 2011)

I can confirm the cracked version works on Wood 1.20 and 1.21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive been playing it for an hours without problems so far.


----------



## Bunie (Jan 9, 2011)

any word on DSTT/TTDS? Lol I will assume it requires infolib information Q-Q sadness

Tested not working on DSTT/TTDS. I may try using the (J) roms infolib later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Didnt work. (dunno why i thought it would XD) Must wait on retro or someone D;


----------



## FehnrirX (Jan 9, 2011)

So... Has anyone try to undub this game??
Just wanna ask.


----------



## Bunie (Jan 9, 2011)

FehnrirX said:
			
		

> So... Has anyone try to undub this game??
> Just wanna ask.


If you have a good card, cant you just insert the (J) rom's audio file? try that out and let us kno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that i would know why you'd want to lol.


----------



## blackgiovanny (Jan 9, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> ^^ndsrelease-6781^^


thank you


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

FehnrirX said:
			
		

> So... Has anyone try to undub this game??
> Just wanna ask.



There's one rom site that have U and E undubbed versions


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

undub? What is the point?


----------



## airpirate545 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the opening cut scene freeze based on sd class?


----------



## basher11 (Jan 9, 2011)

tried to change the sound data. didn't exactly work...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 9, 2011)

Cracked version seems to be working okay on the Cyclo current firmware. They've definitely managed to come up with some cool, new mechanics, but the camera is as bad as it's ever been. The cutscenes are all done with stills, which looks terrible, but the game is otherwise pretty doable.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 9, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> undub? What is the point?



yea, I don't get it too! I hate it, when I hear this Japanese dubbing, girls and man always sound like getting f*cked or raped and even older people talk like they are 14. At all, like in most japanese Manga/Anime Style games, the dialogs are bullshit, so no difference in which language.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 9, 2011)

o_o
This the worst Kingdom Hearts Game !


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, It is true.


----------



## jorpor (Jan 9, 2011)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> o_o
> This the worst Kingdom Hearts Game !


I assume you skipped Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days. That game was way worse


----------



## Taik (Jan 9, 2011)

Just played for about 4 hours (Acekard 2i with AP bypass thing)

Graphics are awesome for the DS, they really are (a bit better than Days' graphics)
Controls work fine for the most part, do not forget to check the options to make it a bit better (for example I turned on the thing that makes the camera follow Sora, it's really useful)

Story is absolute sh*t. It's really isn't interesting but ... the game is fine without a story.

Pretty much each and every world has a special level type before bosses, so far I saw 2D sidescrolling (pretty good), 3D shoot 'em up (quite fun) and I'm doing a turn-based battle thing right now (kinda like mario and luigi, timing is important).

Overall it's nice and pretty varied, do not play for the story though.


----------



## Mario92 (Jan 9, 2011)

jorpor said:
			
		

> Yosh93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about GBA Chain of Memories? 358/2 was actually good if you didn't play it all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and why this doesn't have intro? I want my intro


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, this game has a great intro.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 9, 2011)

Taik said:
			
		

> ...I turned on the thing that makes the camera follow Sora, it's really useful...



I was looking for a way to adjust the camera. What option is that exactly? The camera is pretty much the only thing I'm having a problem with when it comes to this game.


----------



## .Darky (Jan 9, 2011)

Are the voices different from the US release?


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Are the voices different from the US release?


No, the voices are just the same in (E) and (U).


----------



## .Darky (Jan 9, 2011)

That's weird. Sora sounded different for me this time.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 9, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> That's weird. Sora sounded different for me this time.


Maybe one of your roms is simply a patched Japanese rom. I'm not sure, but I have heard something like Sora's voice being his younger voice in patched Japanese roms.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 9, 2011)

jorpor said:
			
		

> Yosh93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I like both!


----------



## john9871 (Jan 9, 2011)

sxs-khrc.nds

Not cracked!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It does not work with NO$GBA, nor does it work with M3 Lite Perfect. (Double White Screens)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 9, 2011)

Works great on DSTT with the infolib posted by Drwhojan. Game is great, though the camera was annoying at first, changed the setting to "follow Sora", now the camera is great.


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 9, 2011)

john9871 said:
			
		

> sxs-khrc.nds
> 
> Not cracked!
> 
> ...



It does work on NO$GBA/No$Zoomer..

You need to set the Reset/ Start up mode to GBA BIOS (nintendo Logo)
You need to download the NDS BIOS though. No$ will tell you how they are called and you'll have to search for them with google.

But the game works if you do this. Both (U) and Cracked (E) work perfectly with it xD


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 9, 2011)

Question:
Could someone help me a bit?
Can you please tell me the game intros song name? I'm sure I already heard it somewhere else but I don't remember... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh shoot me if this is a stupid question! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Question:
> Could someone help me a bit?
> Can you please tell me the game intros song name? I'm sure I already heard it somewhere else but I don't remember...
> 
> ...



Simple and Clean bu Utada Hikaru

japanese version is called Hikari

They used it in KH1, KH: Chain of Memories and Birth by Sleep


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## basher11 (Jan 9, 2011)

edit: never mind. undub patch is too big.


----------



## Taik (Jan 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know the english name sorry....
Just go to options and read the descriptions...
IIRC it's on the second page but I'm not sure


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2011)

Nope... definitely Simple and Clean


----------



## basher11 (Jan 9, 2011)

(J) version uses Hikari.
(U) and (E) uses Simple and Clean

Days used Sanctuary.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 9, 2011)

Taik said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... He was right. I found already the song and it's great!


----------



## granville (Jan 9, 2011)

jorpor said:
			
		

> Yosh93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll stick up for Days. It had a perfect system for portability with its mission based level progression and actually had some of the most refined gameplay in the series until BBS came out. It's not perfect, but i'd not venture to call it the worst in the series by any means. The WORST KH game would be the original Coded for Japanese cell phones. ReCoded at least fixed every problem the original game had in terms of gameplay. Coded though had pretty much nothing at all going for it. The story was irrelevant AND the gameplay was boring and uninspired. Heck, it even lacked the secret ending they added to ReCoded, which at least served to set up the events of future games in the series (secret ending is actually one of the only really relevant thing to the rest of the KH series).

I'd say the second worst KH game is Chain of Memories. The world exploration and battle system was lacking to me. Didn't like the claustrophobic and randomized dungeon generation or having to enter into a separate battle screen from the main field (i do like many rpg's that do that, but not in this series as it drags the pacing down). Gameplay overall felt very awkward. Story was a little bit better than ReCoded, but it had its own share of worthless filler. Almost every Disney world is useless. Only in Castle Oblivion and a couple of the KH-original worlds does anything interesting happen. I'll give them some points for trying something a little different (though it took a few years to finally get some of COM's ideas right, in Days BBS and ReCoded). And the game had lovely 2D graphics as well, which i found charming. Nice introduction to organization 13 as well. There were at least a few good things about it.

ReCoded definitely has some of the best gameplay in the series though. Disregarding the bland and useless story, the game is just good fun to play for me. I enjoy wandering around and platforming (which i'm very glad is back, beats the flat worlds we've been used to since KH2, especially now that we've got a solid control and camera system that doesn't render platforming broken). The combat is great too. The implementation and further refinement of the deck command system from BBS was a great addition to this remake (and the series overall, it's a truly inspired addition to the series IMHO, hope it's used more in 3D). And i love the ability and leveling circuit board thing. It reminds me of the level grid in FF10 and the DS RPG called Nostalgia (both of which i enjoyed for their grid systems).

It's just such a shame ReCoded had to have such a bad story to complement the fun and addicting gameplay. Hopefully Kingdom Hearts 3D will rectify that issue (it should, we've got the BBS team, all new worlds, and a story "on par with numbered games"). I do enjoy ReCoded, but i'd only recommend it to people who don't mind leaving their brains home and disregarding the plot.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 9, 2011)

Why use the cracked on on Acekard 2i with AKAIO? Remember? Anti-Anti-Piracy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna grab this game, the clean one, not the cracked one and see if it works on AKAIO...provided my ISP doesn't kick me in the ballz for downloading over 5GB in the last month. (I blame DKCR! I'm just gonna rent and copy my Wii games from now on! Far more effective!)


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 9, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Why use the cracked on on Acekard 2i with AKAIO? Remember? Anti-Anti-Piracy!



Probably because some of us, would like to play games in our native language?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 10, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heres some inteersting news for you tempers Hikaru Utada singer of sanctuary/passion and Simple and Clean/Hikari said she is going on indefinite hiatus and will be two to five years

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hikaru_Utada#Hiatus:_2011  as we all know this is a wikipedia article so it is not 100 percent accurate


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 10, 2011)

Whats the size unzipped?


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Jan 10, 2011)

White screen on boot with DSONE


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 10, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> jorpor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,but When you're stuck in the game, you can go no farther, especially when one is in the worlds "Riku" .. You still stuck at level 3 so low that I stopped playing since last November


----------



## DarkArmadillo (Jan 10, 2011)

Random freezes in loading screens on the DSOne.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 10, 2011)

Works fine on DSTWO
u jelly, wood people?
Anyways, I HATE the Olympus Coliseum part.
I play Kingdom Hearts cuz it's one of a few good action rpgs on the ds, since I don't like turn-based combat at all.
Now they ruined my reason for playing KH, by adding a fucking turn-based part!
There's a reason why chain of memories was not received that well, what with it being slow-paced and all, but this is even worse!
I'll be glad once I can finally beat Hades and get my ass outta there.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 11, 2011)

doesn't work in no$zoomer


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 11, 2011)

It sometimes random freezes on WoodR4 v1.21 too.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 11, 2011)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Works fine on DSTWO
> u jelly, wood people?
> Anyways, I HATE the Olympus Coliseum part.
> I play Kingdom Hearts cuz it's one of a few good action rpgs on the ds, since I don't like turn-based combat at all.
> ...


You are like me ^^'


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 11, 2011)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yap, me too..I hate turn-based RPGs.
Can't understand why people would like to play on a medium, like VG consoles, which can gives access to real time content , but like to play like on a playboard.


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> doesn't work in no$zoomer
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Alex658 @ Jan 9 2011, 04:54 PM) It does work on NO$GBA/No$Zoomer..
> ...



Hope this replies your question


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Review and Gameplay of Kingdom Hearts Re: coded


----------



## dude of the gree (Jan 19, 2011)

Any good cheats made for Akaio, yet? I'm kind of busy, and need to get the Sp rewards quickly so I can move on and continue collecting Trophies.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 23, 2011)

Original clean version is out!!!

Kingdom_Hearts_Re-Coded_EUR_MULTI5_CLEAN_NDS-DDumpers


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2011)

Game is passable. Lots of cheap deaths. Like, I could be hitting an enemy, and unlike all the other games where they get stunned for a second, they're able to attack you if you're already attacking.

Also, turn based RPG's are awesome. The colliseum is like my favorite place so far.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Game is passable. Lots of cheap deaths. Like, I could be hitting an enemy, and unlike all the other games where they get stunned for a second, they're able to attack you if you're already attacking.
> 
> Also, turn based RPG's are awesome. The colliseum is like my favorite place so far.



I'm still playing on WonderLand and because I play on Critical I keep getting owned on this 1 part. I'm thinking of lowering the difficulty down and speed running xD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2011)

I play all KH games on Proud mode. And it wasn't until this game, that I've been running into so much trouble. Especially in Agrabah. And it's because of all the bullshit deaths that this game is worse than Days.


----------

